# Can anyone recommend air suspension supplier/fitter ALKO



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We're looking at getting air suspension fitted to our argos Burstner 747 on an Alko chassis (5tonne) to improve the ride and to raise it as it sits ridiculously low, but also in the hope that it will help us get it uplated a bit because with 6 of us aboard and clothes and food we are overweight if we're not careful

Can anyone recommend someone from personal experience please and approximate costs?

We've been quoted £2,500 plus £499 fitting by AS air suspension and we've seen their work on other Motorhomes and they come highly recommended but just want to make sure we've looked into all options before proceeding as its a lot of money to spend

Thanks in advance

Lucy


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Putting air assist on your van won't be of any benefit in your quest to up-plate. Consider it a ride height adjuster, nothing else. I'm sure you're aware that there are many other more important considerations taken into account when increasing the GVW, like the capability of the brakes to stop the thing.

3 Grand's a lot to drop on air assist if all it's doing is jacking up the back of your van & not changing the payload.

Have you spoken to SV Tech about this ?

D.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes we spoke to SV Tech first


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

They did explain that there are other factors involved. It is a hell of a lot of money and we need more advice really. 

The thing that bothers us most is how low the van sits. This is probably because the previous owner had 3 extra water tanks fitted underneath with no care for payload.

What options do we have?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

AS in Warrington would be my choice. They helped us when we had it fitted to our Cheyenne. A good price and quick neat job too.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

There is a guy in Doncaster that is an approved installer for VB air suspension, he has just done E&P jack on our MH and his work is top notch and he is good to deal with.

I dont know how much but I am sure he will be competitive.

Specialist Automotive Products Ltd
Unit 13
Wellsyke Industial Estate
Bentley Moor Lane
Doncaster
South Yorkshire
DN6 7BD
Tel: 01302 215296 or 07920 065540

Ask for Mick.


Martin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> . . This is probably because the previous owner had 3 extra water tanks fitted underneath with no care for payload.
> What options do we have?


Do you actually need the 3 'extra' water tanks ? If no, why not take them off ?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

...or just don't fill them...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bernv (May 13, 2009)

I had full VB Air suspension fitted by Mick Leightley of S A P Ltd to my Autotrail Cheyenne 840d and must say it has made a world difference to the ride comfort and handling of the motorhome with the added advantage of keeping its ride height level at all times regardless of the weight I'm carrying and the last time I put it on the weigh bridge it was a just on the 5 tons with the scooter on the back. Although with full air suspension I have the facility to level when parking I also had the EP self levelling system fitted which links into the VB suspension as well.

As a garage proprietor of some 35 years and now retired, I'm very particular and fussy who I let work on my Vehicles and have found it difficult to find someone with experience and expertise to work on the Motorhome to the standard I would expect but then thankfully came across Mick who is not only a VB and EP agent but builds motorhome himself ( I think I'm right in saying he built the Dometic display trailer) his workmanship is the best I have seen In the motorhome Industry and he has no problem with letting you into his workshop to inspect the work he has done or doing. He is based near Doncaster which is a return journey of some 350 miles from where I live in Essex and I would rather take my Motorhome to him for any suspension work or any other work which I couldn't carry out myself than to trust it to any other dealer. I have no connection with Mick other than intrusting my Motorhome to him for work when needed but I can say I am a very very satisfied customer and can thoroughly recommend him.

His details 



Mick Leightley 
Specialist Automotive Products Ltd

Unit 13 Wellsyke Industrial Estate

Bentley Moor Lane

Doncaster

DN6 7BD

01302 25296
07920065540

bernv


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi bernv

Mick did a cracking job on our jacks, but had to be bribed with a big carrier bag of plums!. You are right about Dometic truck.

Just to add he is dead easy to find off the A1.

Martin


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
What have SV Tech told you? How much have they said it will increase your limit by and what other steps will you have to take? Your original post doesn't sound like its a definate upgrade?
Have you thought about fitting the suspension yourself, its quite an easy job. 
James


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you do want to save some dosh condier doing it yourself if you are able s theres a web site dedicated to air bag suspension

http://airride.co.uk/category/motor-homes/

Phill


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

When we had our Rapido we had a system fitted from Marcle leisure by the dealer we bought from as we were concerned about low payload and the dealer told us this would solve it. Marcle were excellent for after sales service when we had a leaking connector and a air bag that prematurely perished ( just over 12 moths old). They replaced both free of charge. Only thing was we found out after that air bags on an Alko chassis will not change your axle weight/ payload, it only applies to base vehicle chassis with springs. The selling dealer mislead us about this so we ended up replating through sv tech. I did manage after many complaints/ phone calls to get the dealer to pay for this to be done.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could have a word with Essenjay at Poole. They are Fiat agents and specialise in motorhome work. They upgraded the front springs on our previouse 747 due to front weight issues. Burstner already fit stronger than standard springs on the front which still weren't up to it. I'm pretty sure Essenjay would offer air assisters and have a good reputation.

Incidentally, have you tested your front end weight? This is where our troubles were.

Ron


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

vicdicdoc said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > . . This is probably because the previous owner had 3 extra water tanks fitted underneath with no care for payload.
> ...


No we don't which is why we already took them off lol


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

JP said:


> Hi
> What have SV Tech told you? How much have they said it will increase your limit by and what other steps will you have to take? Your original post doesn't sound like its a definate upgrade?
> Have you thought about fitting the suspension yourself, its quite an easy job.
> James


We've been told there isn't a DIY option for the Alko kit

SV tech need more info from us first before telling us the estimated increase but said that air suspension may enhance it so we were looking at that so we could then get an uplate as ride sits too low anyway so something needs doing


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

ob1 said:


> You could have a word with Essenjay at Poole. They are Fiat agents and specialise in motorhome work. They upgraded the front springs on our previouse 747 due to front weight issues. Burstner already fit stronger than standard springs on the front which still weren't up to it. I'm pretty sure Essenjay would offer air assisters and have a good reputation.
> 
> Incidentally, have you tested your front end weight? This is where our troubles were.
> 
> Ron


Thanks I'll try them. It's our rear axle that appears to be the problem. Pretty sure this had been caused by extra water tanks fitted and filled by previous owner (we removed them)

I just didn't know what direction to go in and if it could be solved. Don't want to pay £3k for air suspension if we cannot increase the payload on Alko chassis but still need to raise body somehow


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I may have mentioned this previously in another thread but SVTech increased the max weight of each of my rear axles by 100kgs and the overall GVW by 200kgs with no modifications required. I think my chassis is probably the same as on your van. £3,000 is a lot to spend if the results aren't guaranteed. Have you looked into getting the rear suspension repaired / restored without the need for air suspension? Presumably if the van is sitting lower than it should because of having been overloaded then it must be possible to get the problem rectified at a cost of, I would suspect, considerably less than £3,000.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Just got off the phone from SV Tech and in case anyone else finds this info useful - this is what they said based on our Argos Burstner 747-2 58 plate on Fiat Ducato with AlKO chassis currently plated at 1500kgs per rear axle and 2100kgs front axle (includes 100kgs tolerance but still max it can weigh is 5T:

They CANNOT do anything with the FRONT axles
However, they can uprate the rear axles by 100kgs each to 1600Kgs without the need for air suspension or replacement Torsion Bars
This gives a total of 5250kgs with 50kgs tolerance on the front axle

WITH Air Suspension or replacement Torsion bars they can get it up to 5500kgs

It will cost £260+VAT to uprate and they will do the first uprate to 5250kgs for that and if we show proof of getting either Air Suspension or Replacement Torsion bars within 12 months they will give us the full uprate to 5500kgs without further charge.

Can't be fairer than that!

Have printed the forms off ready to fill in and return today :0)


----------

